# What size plow?



## hawkeye (Jan 23, 2009)

I an considering a quad and plow for my rental properties- some of my sidewalks are only 36 inches wide while others are over 40 inches. I would also be plowing around 3 good sized "mini lots" for my tenants with around 90-140 feet of driveways preceeding the parking lots. Please give me some of your valuable info regarding the best blade size. I am currently looking at a cycle country 42 or 48 inch. Thanks


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I would go 48inch


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

as anyone that do sidewalks thought about doing a stepped plow, where it has x amount of plow then cut up a couple '' on the ends as sort of wings that dont hurt the lawn on the sidesbut will push the banks back still?


----------



## JustAGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;727440 said:


> as anyone that do sidewalks thought about doing a stepped plow, where it has x amount of plow then cut up a couple '' on the ends as sort of wings that dont hurt the lawn on the sidesbut will push the banks back still?


And maybe with those wings flared?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Kinda like the Sectional Sno-Plow?


----------



## JustAGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

ALC-GregH;728336 said:


> Kinda like the Sectional Sno-Plow?


If the Sectional Sno-Plow and this reproduced and had a REALLY little kid:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

the kid up the street from me has one of those plows on his 08 sportsman 500


----------



## JustAGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

Wish we had one for the 800 instead of the regular straight plow.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

IPLOWSNO;727440 said:


> as anyone that do sidewalks thought about doing a stepped plow, where it has x amount of plow then cut up a couple '' on the ends as sort of wings that dont hurt the lawn on the sidesbut will push the banks back still?


Buy an old blade the same as you have now and take a grinder to the bottom 2"x6" at each side of the blade and walla!

OR

Make a bigger blade edge and cut it out of that!


----------

